# Mini Surface Guage



## 2volts (Aug 13, 2015)

This is my first start to finish follow instructions & drawings project. It's the first item in Harold Hall's "Lathework" book. 
I'm reasonably happy, it taught me a lot, had lots of different tasks to perform. Biggest thing I learnt is once you start to vary dimensions, eventually you will come unstuck.
It's not 100% functional for adjustment it relies on the 0.3mm displacement differential between a 6mm x 1.0 thread and a 4mm x 0.7 thread and my threads just aren't clean enough to work properly so I will need to remake it at some point.
Anyway for now, I'm calling it good.

pete


----------



## Micke S (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice work !


----------



## kvt (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks nice.


----------



## Black13 (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks great


----------

